

Instapaper’s Arment: Seek Money From Customers, Not VCs - jimminy
http://gigaom.com/2011/03/03/instapapers-arment-seek-money-from-customers-not-vcs/

======
mgkimsal
While I don't disagree with his point, instapaper isn't a great example of
this, as it started off free. It had a quite sizable following of devoted
users before money changing hands ever came in to the picture. Had he charged
money from day 1, the dynamics would have been different. Not saying it
wouldn't have made money or been successful, but I don't think it would have
been the exact same outcome.

------
pclark
I wonder if Tumblr would be where it is today if it took that approach.

